# "Suffolk bitters" figural pig bottle



## digger dun (Aug 11, 2013)

ok, so I was in this low budget antique store, today, that was really more of a consignment junk store, and got a couple nice labeled bottles which I will post later under a different thread, but while eyeballing the place I noticed an amber figural pig bottle tucked into a crowded curio cabinet that was locked. I couldn't see much of it because of the poor lighting, but I could see that the lip was tooled. It had a price of $500 with a hash through it, marked down to $90. I did not have the time to ask the octogenarian in charge, partially obscured by piles of books, to unlock the cabinet so that I might have a better look, as my wife was pacing our stroller bound 10 month old back and forth in front of this shop while he wailed and moaned. So I decided to do some research on these pig bottles, and come back next weekend with a little education. First thing I hit on in the internet world was a Peachridge Glass post about 1970s repros, so that is probably what I saw in that cabinet. Anybody here have experience handling these pig bottles? What should I be looking for to distinguish a repro from the real thing?


----------



## digger dun (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2013/01/1970s-suffolk-pig-reproductions-but-way-cool/

 would a repro command a price over $90?


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2013)

$80 would be all the money if a repro...


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2013)

Reggie Lynch says "Pig figural embossed AMERICA'S / SUFFOLK BITTERS / LIFE PRESERVER without the "PHILBROOK & TUCKER" name. *Only the original has the "PHILBROOK & TUCKER" name*."


----------



## botlguy (Aug 12, 2013)

I have an original, actually it belongs to my Daughter as a part of her inheritance. I wouldn't give a nickel for the repro myself. The "Life Preserver " embossing and lack of "PHILBROOK & TUCKER" is the dead give away although I can spot the fakes across a room.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, guys. When I go back next weekend I'll be armed with knowledge. cheers.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 12, 2013)

here's a very poor quality shot I hastily grabbed with my old phone. the only thing you can tell is that it's honey amber, which should be great if it's real.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2013)

The real ones go for more than $800.00 dollars on fleabay, I think I would bomb back over to that store really quick like and check that Piggie out!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2013)

too bad you cant see the lip. The repro lips are pretty obvious.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah, the lip was tooled, but did not look like the lips of the real ones I've seen online. My gut is quietly, steadily saying "repro"


----------



## botlguy (Aug 12, 2013)

I definitely don't want you to get too excited but from that c****y picture it looks possibly authentic. It just doesn't look like the fakes. Get back and look at it. If it's authentic I'll double your investment and pay ALL the postage and insurance.  [8D][][8|]


----------



## digger dun (Aug 20, 2013)

It was a repro. better luck next time.


----------

